# New Composer Website.



## VHCMusic (Aug 4, 2019)

Hi everyone! I'm Víctor, and I created my website for music composition. I never did a website myself before, so I would also like if you could give me some ideas or critics so I could improve it. Thank you all and I hope you enjoy it if you decide to check it out! Thanks in advance!





__





Idioma | Víctor Herrera Compositor







victorost333.wixsite.com


----------



## JT (Aug 7, 2019)

I think you did a good job designing this. My only comment would be the domain name. It looks like a free domain that wix assigned to you. I think it would be better if you got your own domain, IMO it would look more professional.


----------



## jeremiahpena (Aug 7, 2019)

A good first start, but it's inconsistent. A site needs to be easy to understand and use or you risk someone leaving with every click. I'm going to go through a bunch of suggestions that should help make it better.  First, use only two fonts, one for the headers and one for the body text. It will increase readability.

The navigation needs to stay consistent between pages. On the home page it has all pages listed:




But when you click on any of them, you get this:




When it should be identical to the home page instead.

The page design and color scheme is also inconsistent. The "Listen" page looks vastly different than the "Contact" page which is different than the "Music for media" page. They should ideally all have the same general layout and color scheme.

I would put the navigation above the image and your name in the center of it.





The navigation should have a Home button on the left, because clicking your name to go back home isn't always intuitive (and if you're on the English version it throws you back to the Spanish version when you do so). I would also move the Contact button to the right of Music for Media.

There's a disconnect between the "Services" header and the actual content. They feel unrelated. I think partially because "Services" is too small, and there's too much spacing above and below the Chopin quote.

These buttons would work better here:





But I'm a big fan of putting a music player on the front page, as the faster you can get someone to start listening the better. You could probably embed a music player into that section instead of redirecting to a different page.


----------



## VHCMusic (Aug 7, 2019)

Thank you both for the messages! 


jeremiahpena said:


> A good first start, but it's inconsistent. A site needs to be easy to understand and use or you risk someone leaving with every click. I'm going to go through a bunch of suggestions that should help make it better.  First, use only two fonts, one for the headers and one for the body text. It will increase readability.
> 
> The navigation needs to stay consistent between pages. On the home page it has all pages listed:
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much for your suggestions! As I guess you have already lmagined, this is the first time I try to design a website and after reading your message, I can say i agree in every point with your vision. 

So... it will take a bit to repair all that but thank you so much for your suggestions and for taking your time to visit and write it! 

I’ll link it again here once it’s ready! 
Again... thank you! 👏👏


----------

